# Computer Crashing



## HighLach

My computer has been crashing and I've been trying to discover what it is. When it crashes, my system freezes and makes a fast, repetitive noise of whatever sound was playing. I do not know what it causing it and I need help. 

Thanks in advance.

Also, I doubt my system is crashing due to heat because i've done tests on the ram, video, and cpu with temperature monitors using Prime and etc...

MOBO: ABIT IP35 Pro
CPU: Intel Quadcore Q6600
RAM: Patriot Extreme Performance 2GB DDR2 800 (When I remove one of the    cards it crashes less, I think, but i'm not sure. Just something I noticed)
Heatsink: Shouldn't be causing crashes.
GPU: Nvidia 8800 GTS
Harddrive: wd caviar green
Powersupply: Some powersupply by HIPER. I cannot find anything on the powersupply itself
Soundcard: Internal mobo


----------



## HighLach

Also, If anyone needs additional information, please ask and I'll find out.


----------



## johnb35

Are you getting any bsod's at all?  It seems you have not tested the hard drive yet?  I would test that next by downloading Western Digitals Drive Diagnostic software and make a bootable cd and then boot to it and run the extended test.  

http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=608&sid=30&lang=en

Download the ISO file fo cd for dos and then use burning software to write the iso file to cd.  


Have you scanned for malware at all using malwarebytes?


----------



## HighLach

I am not getting any bsods. I just watch the screen freeze, and the sound repeat the same half second or so over and over again.

I will try testing the diagnostic software. That'll be easy.
As for antirvirus, I use avira free antivirus, but i haven't used malwarebytes. I'll definitively give it a try. I've tried a clean reinstall, and it still occurs. Could still be software that I am reinstalling each time. 

Thank you so much for the assistance.


----------



## johnb35

Could also be a bad hardware or driver.  Can you list the exact model of power supply you have?  And providing it was a clean install, shouldn't be having issues after that.  Did you try the sound before installing software after the reinstall?


----------



## HighLach

Okay I ran a full system scan with malwarebytes and nothing showed up. I'm in the process of getting the iso on a cd. 

My power supply is a HIPER 580W (HPU-4B580-MS). Perhaps the watts aren't high enough to support a dedicated video card.

For christmas I'm purchasing a new powersupply with 850Watts, ram(ddr3 and 2 x 4gbs), and a new video card(i forget which one, but its a sapphire radeon it had good reviews on multiple websites) to vamp up my system.


----------



## johnb35

It only has 360 watts on the 12 volt rails.  Not a decent psu at all, but I'm not saying the psu is causing the issue though.  Can you borrow one to test?


----------



## HighLach

Okay, I ran the diag test for the drive and it showed up with 0000 as the results, which i'm guessing means it is just fine. I think my powersupply is definitely my problem. I will just wait until christmas(11days) to install the new one. If i still have problems I will come back to this thread.

Thank you so much for the help. It has been crashing for the past month. 

The new 850w powersupply will probably fix the problem. I forgot to mention early that it only crashes during heavy loads on everything. My test for my ram, cpu, and gpu only tested individually so it may have not crashed because it wasn't sucking power for all those components.

This is the new video card i'm getting SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5

Again thanks a lot.


----------



## johnb35

850 watts would be overkill for your 6950 video card.  This 650 watt corsair would be plenty and would give you headroom to upgrade but not do crossfire.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139020

So you've ran memtest on your sticks of memory?  I would try doing a fresh install and see what the outcome is.  You can also look in event viewer to see if anything is being listed in there describing what could be causing the issue.


----------

